# POA Annua or Rye grass going to seed (Photo)



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

Is this POA Annua? Went to Siteone store and guy there said it was rye grass going to seed.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Def looks like poa A to me


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

These are PRG seed heads.


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

At this point in the season (June 21st) what do you recommend as treatment for POA? Or just wait till the fall and apply a pre-emergent?

And thank you for the ID.
-Robocut


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

in this last picture it seems to be dying off, so I would just wait till the fall and apply some pre-M


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That does not look like POA a at all to me.


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

G-man - If not POA, what do think it is?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Second picture looks like rye to me.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Second picture looks like rye to me.


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

Here is a photo of the weed I'm trying to ID that is not dying off. If it is POA, what do you suggest I do about it (June 22nd)?
Thanks - Robocut


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

Scotts online chat suggested I use Scotts Turf Builder Triple Action (North) for POA Annua now. What do you think?
-Robocut


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

robocut said:


> Scotts online chat suggested I use Scotts Turf Builder Triple Action (North) for POA Annua now. What do you think?
> -Robocut


Xonerate (expensive) or ethofumesate (Prograss...) will kill the POA. Unless the species of Poa Annua is perennial, I would let the heat kill it.


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

I asked another Scotts chat person if Scotts Turf Builder Triple Action (North)will kill exiting POA Annua in the lawn. The answer was, "The only product that we have that will control already exiting is roundup weed and grass killer. This would not be safe to use all over the lawn."

-robocut


----------



## robocut (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you for the advice troksd


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

Turf Builder Triple Action does nothing to poa, herbicides are that effective are not meant for average joe.


----------

